# Masonic Order of the Bath



## My Freemasonry (May 10, 2014)

​​Originally called the Wahoo Band, the Masonic Order of the Bath is a degree that would be labelled as "fun" and is open to all Master Masons in good standing. This group should not be confused with the chivalric order found in England. The first Band formed in June 21st, 1921, in Red Bank, NJ, by 9 Brothers from Mystic Brotherhood Lodge #21. This group did not bring in any new members for 6-years and it wasn't until January 20th, 1931, that they reached 20-members as well as bringing in 3 honorary members. By 1942, they had 37 active members and 56 honorary members.

In 1941, the organization went through a reformation where it was renamed the Masonic Order of the Bath for the United States of America while the Wahoo Band became an appended degree. The Order continued to expand with honorary members where in 1955 they had 393 honorary members with the 37 active members.

When one is initiated he is consecrated, created and dubbed a Knight of the Masonic Order of the Bath of the United States of America​. The Order is led by a High Council with the following elected officers: Commander-General, Deputy Commander-General, Lt. Commander-General, Captain General, ​Keeper of the Bath Keys, Keeper of the Bath Records, Keeper of the Bath Door, and Keeper of the Bath Mat. This body currently meets during the Masonic Week held on the East Coast each year. A petitioner currently pays $25 for lifetime membership and this body, as one of my Brothers put it, "the social and charitable aspects of Masonry reign supreme."

I had the pleasure of going through this 2-weeks ago and being the active candidate along with Nigel Willows, First Grand Master Mason of the Operatives.



​
*References*​
1. Hodgkins, J. (2011). Masonic Week for the Uninitiated. Retrieved from Scottish Rite of Freemasonry: http://scottishrite.org/about/media-publications/journal/article/masonic-week-for-the-uninitiated/

2. Origin and History. (n.d.). Retrieved from Masonic Order of the Bath for the USA: http://bath.albertpikedemolay.org/​
Continue reading...


----------

